# Rom Toolbox Pro help



## Crymskills (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey,
Downloaded RTP today and was making a few changes to my icons, got the voicemail to change just fine, but when I went to change the WIFI icon, I got a android.system.ui.apk (not sure if that's exactly what it was) error. It had prompted me that it could be unstable when I first opened the icon changer and I did make a backup of the system thing, but now I can't get the phone to go past the boot screen. So, my question is, does anyone know how I can restore the system.ui without losing all my text messages, etc. on the phone?


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think you have much of a choice but to SBF it back. However you can try to use ADB to change the loader to 4000 I believe and it should take you out of bootloop if that is the only issue. I will say though that the icon changer isn't the most stable as I could change every icon but my battery on the last flash I did. Sometimes it would use the changed icon and sometimes it would show the stock. Everything else flashed okay though. Also keep in mind that with these icons changed you WILL NOT be able to update. And from my experiance loading the backup you made only works sometimes. If you need any help just let me know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crymskills (Jun 12, 2012)

I was able to just reflash the 1.2 Gummy and then Gapps, reapply my google account and everything seems as though it worked. By restoring the old system files it fixed the boot issue. I'm not going to mess with the icons anymore, but ... the only thing I hate Gummy for is the Nylan cat song... I changed my boot animation using RTP, but now it's the Daft Punk girls dancing to nylan cat... I'm trying to learn here, but some things are still beyond me, so if someone would be so kind to let me know how to change that song...


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

You can use root explorer and go to system/media. There you will find the audio for the boot animation. It will be a .ogg file. Just rename the file so it ends in .bak. This should correct the problem.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

There is an option on gummy setting to disable boot sound. Try that first

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

